# boot order



## giluser (Oct 21, 2006)

Hi 
Can anyone tell me what kind of effects will rearranging the boot order give me on my computer, and if it gives me negative effectcs, is there a way to put the order back the way it was. Please help. Thank You


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

giluser said:


> Hi
> Can anyone tell me what kind of effects will rearranging the boot order give me on my computer, and if it gives me negative effectcs, is there a way to put the order back the way it was. Please help. Thank You


Hi and Welcome to TSF!

The only time that rearranging the boot order for any PC is when you have to do drastic repairs, or you are doing O/S installations.

The correct boot order *with* a Floppy Disc Drive installed is:
*1.* Floppy Disc Drive
*2.* IDE 0 [HDD]
*3.* CD-ROM Drive

The correct boot order *without* a Floppy Disc Drive installed is:
*1.* CD-ROM
*2.* IDE 0 [HDD]
*3.* Other bootable device

The booting order can only be altered in the BIOS.
Having the incorrect boot order [to those outlined here] _will_ cause your system to malfunction, and perhaps not boot into your operating system.

Unless you have a specific reason to change the boot order, it is best to leave well alone. [Read my signature :grin:]

For what reason would you want to change the boot order sequence, apart for the reason/s I have given?
Please post back.


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

There are no real negative effects to changing the boot order in the BIOS, except for the possibility of a minor inconvenience. Changing the boot order allows you to, for example, boot from floppy disk or CD (even USB keys for recent motherboards) before booting from the hard drive so that if you have any bootable removable media it will boot from that before trying the hard drive - if there is no bootable removable media in it will skip to the next item in the boot order, and so one and so forth.

Example (your BIOS may present it slightly different):

1 > CD-ROM Drive
2 > USB Key
3 > IDE-0 HDD (Hard Drive)

You can change the boot order quite easily by accessing your BIOS settings (press <DEL> or <F2>, depending on the key prompt to access setup). It will be listed as either Boot Order, Boot Priority, First Boot Device - Second Boot Device, or something similar. Older BIOS may have the Boot Order listing drive letters (eg: A, C, CD-ROM).

EDIT: Looks like chauffeur and I were forming replies at the same time. Well there you go anyways. :grin:


----------



## giluser (Oct 21, 2006)

The reason I'm trying to rearrange the boot order is because when I log off and turn off my computer, the LED to the a:drive comes on and it makes a noise as if there is still a disk in the drive.I was told that if you rearrange the boot order, and leave the disk in the drive this might help. Is this true or shall I try somthing else.


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

giluser said:


> The reason I'm trying to rearrange the boot order is because when I log off and turn off my computer, the LED to the a:drive comes on and it makes a noise as if there is still a disk in the drive.I was told that if you rearrange the boot order, and leave the disk in the drive this might help. Is this true or shall I try somthing else.


Hello Again giluser,
You have been given poor information. If you were to leave a non-system disc in the A: Drive, every time you attempt to boot up, the system will be telling you to remove the non-system disc; thus, causing further frustration. :grin:
For your system to boot correctly, please use one of the setup procedures I indicated earlier.

Presumably the A: Drive light turns off when the computer shutsdown?

Have you replaced any hardware cxomponents in your computer case recently?

Post back.


----------



## giluser (Oct 21, 2006)

Hi!
No, I have not replaced any hardware. I think it started the last time I used my floopy drive, but like I said, it only does this when I log off and turn off my computer. It sounds like my computer is looking for a disk in the drive


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Apart from this, is the computer 'behaving'?


----------



## john6 (Oct 3, 2006)

*Bios changing*

Hi, I agree with all thats been said about your bios but there is one piece of advice thats been missing. No matter what you do with your bios you must record every single move on paper, no matter how simple. It makes it easy to backtrack especially the inexperienced. A friend of mine only last week was advised to disable his floppy drive to see if it made any diffence then forgot that he had done so.

john6


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

john6 said:


> Hi, I agree with all thats been said about your bios but there is one piece of advice thats been missing. No matter what you do with your bios you must record every single move on paper, no matter how simple. It makes it easy to backtrack especially the inexperienced. A friend of mine only last week was advised to disable his floppy drive to see if it made any diffence then forgot that he had done so.



*Thanks for that John6...very wise words indeed. :grin:
Well Done.*

:wave:


----------



## giluser (Oct 21, 2006)

Hello everyone,
Yes, my computer is acting fine. I just find it very annoying and also concerned that this will negativley effect my computer in the long run. By the way, thanks for everyones input and advice.


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

G'Day again giluser,

Seeing that your computer is 'behaving' properly, please read my signature at the bottom of this post. :laugh:

I personally believe that this behavour will not have any adverse effects on your computer.

:4-cheers:


----------

